# spell check in Windows 7?



## Frieda772 (Oct 11, 2011)

Grappling with Windows 7 makes me feel dumb! How do we turn on spell checking?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Spell check for what? You'll either find one in your word processor (Word) or email client (Windows Mail).


----------



## Frieda772 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh! Word, I mean. I just can't find a button for it anywhere. (One of the many, many problems I am having with this version of Word. How about "undo"? Where did that go?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

On the toolbar, click *More Buttons *(it's a little drop down arrow on the right end of the toolbar), and then click *Add or Remove Buttons* > *Formatting *(or *Standard*, depending on your version of Word).

Add the buttons you like.

Also, clicking on *Tools* will show you the Spell Checker.

Alternately, if you wish to run the spell checker from the keyboard, hit F7.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What version of Microsoft Word? All versions have a spell check button right on the main toolbar.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> What version of Microsoft Word? All versions have a spell check button right on the main toolbar.


Not if it has been removed inadvertently. 

This is what the Spell Check button looks like on my version of Word:


----------



## Frieda772 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Phantom 10 -
Thanks for your help! I think I've got it relatively sorted now. Whew!


----------



## Frieda772 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, and I never did find that "more buttons" button. Would like to find it, but I have managed to muddle through without it. Don't like to be so tech-challenged, but am.


----------

